# O/S front indicator



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

The o/s front indicator is very loose & although I’ve tried adjusting the metal clip behind it it just doesn’t sit right & hold it firm. Seems a really bad design unless I’m missing something?

Does anyone have one or know where I can get one? Or can you get replacement clips?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MAFFA (Dec 5, 2020)

No longer needed. Thought the clip was knackered but with a bit of patience, a screwdriver & some small pliers I managed to seat it right.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

